# IS THIS UBER LEGAL? PLEASE HELP



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Uber keeps doing this to me. 20 miles and get $4.00


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks like it's another way to steal money from the pax, show it to them that it's been paid to the drivers and later reclaim it back in the name of adjustments. Wow.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

You drove 50 miles for a 2.5 mile drive? I think I see the issue here...?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to quit.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber keeps doing this to me. 20 miles and get $4.00


Look like you have been caught long haulin. Next is deactiviaiton. Keep calling the pax to find out the destination.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Show us the route you took. How do we know you did not long hual? If you took a proper route, head over to a hub to get it straightened out.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

It does not matter if I long haul, I asked uber and they stated that what I make and what the rider pays are separate.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> It does not matter if I long haul, I asked uber and they stated that what I make and what the rider pays are separate.


so you long hauled. What you make and what riders pay are indeed separate. However, your contract with Uber is you won't long haul, and because you did, Uber got the right to adjust your pay.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> It does not matter if I long haul, I asked uber and they stated that what I make and what the rider pays are separate.


Of course it matters, you're gouging the rider. Another one who thinks the rules do not apply to them and then when caught, cry foul.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

You have to take a legitimate route to the destination, you can't just drive randomly around to add miles. For me that is usually taking the highway route vs the local roads that Uber's navigation would have me take. And most of the time, even when I take the longer route, Uber is STILL making at least 30%, so they are really railing the passengers. 

How do you even turn a near minimum fare trip into a $29 trip anyway?!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> It does not matter if I long haul, I asked uber and they stated that what I make and what the rider pays are separate.


What Uber means by that is that you get paid by time and mileage, while Uber charges the passengers based on their own algorithm. You do not pay Uber 20%/25% of the fare total, but rather you pay Uber 20%/25% of the Per-Minute and Per-Mile charge.


----------



## Thehomiegene (May 10, 2016)

I don't understand. Didn't stretch a 5 min trip to a 30 min trip. Did the customer ask for you to just tour the city?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

mccarren to mgm is like 3 miles how did you turn a 3 mile trip to 50 miles? thats impressive


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

It was a pool ride and the second passenger's destination was closer, but the first was dropped off first due to the time in my car I believe


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Like Neil Young used to sing "keep long haulin' in the free world!"

(or at least he should have sang it)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> It does not matter if I long haul, I asked uber and they stated that what I make and what the rider pays are separate.


Apparantly it does make a difference if you make a 5 minute trip take an hour. You sir are about to become the King of the Deactivated Longhaulers!!!!! I bow before you for trying to get away with that BS!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> You have to take a legitimate route to the destination, you can't just drive randomly around to add miles.


Dude, no one can get me to believe he didn't already know that. The guy just tried to gouge the customer and got denied. Now I understand WHY he did it. But to become indignant about it once his little scheme was foiled teeters on the absurd in a wonderfully comedic way.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I want to see the route on this trip


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I want to see the route on this trip


yes! this is called taking advantage of tourists. getting called out on it is the expected outcome, becoming indignant is childish. jamie, you are in the wrong here, freind


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

The best way for a group of people to be heard, is to have a collaborative effort of drivers stand up to what's right.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This is beautiful in so many ways. Lmao


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

wicked said:


> This is beautiful in so many ways. Lmao


Why is this beautiful?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

keep emailing them. they will eventually cave


----------

